# Black ants in yard



## AZ5445 (Apr 14, 2020)

For the past several months, I have had recurring black ant infestations in my yard. Nothing that I use seems to keep them gone, they always come right back in a week or two.

What I've used so far -

DemandCS (sprayed in entire yard to include grass)

Terro ant killer granular (water activated)

Both of these seem to work for immediate results, but literally within days or a week later the ants are back.

Any help?


----------



## AZ5445 (Apr 14, 2020)

To clarify, I believe these are going to be pavement ants. They primarily build the mounds along the pavers surrounding my yard.


----------



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

I used Taurus SC (fipronil) from DoMyOwn.com on a dozen large red any colonies a year ago. Wiped them out. Haven't had any ants u til a few small black ants shows up late this summer.

I did a soaking spot spray on each ant opening and they were GONE in less than a week.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I've got a similar problem. Spraying the area with bifen has been a very temporary fix. The area has also been treated with imidacloprid that I don't know if that even has ants on the label. I really need to get a bait or something that they carry back to their nest to help solve the problem.


----------

